# Scoop on Bolt OOH with 20.6.1?



## SolomonJ

Does anyone know? It wasn't in the update release notes. Frustrated with the huge delays and lack of info from TiVo.


----------



## markyr17

SolomonJ said:


> Does anyone know? It wasn't in the update release notes. Frustrated with the huge delays and lack of info from TiVo.


I'm wondering the same thing. Not home to play with my TiVo this week...


----------



## Robbo1

Not working for me--

"DVR Unable to Stream. Your TiVo DVR does not support out-of-home streaming."

Also can't get premium sideloading to work either, even though release notes say it should work.

Maybe we need an app update?


----------



## MegW

I have the update, and am not able to stream OoH. Maybe it will be magically enabled sometime soon, but I went back an re-read the Bolt marketing material on Tivo.com. I noted this:

"Watch your TV shows anywhere.

TiVo BOLT now lets you watch TV and recorded shows right on your mobile and tablet devices. Watch TV in another room or download your recordings and take them with you. Catch up on your recorded shows while you wait for your flight at the airport, or let the kids watch their favorites on that long road trip. The TiVo app gives you all this mobility, and at no extra cost to you."

That doesn't say anything about streaming outside the house.

~meg


----------



## SolomonJ

MegW said:


> I have the update, and am not able to stream OoH. Maybe it will be magically enabled sometime soon, but I went back an re-read the Bolt marketing material on Tivo.com. I noted this:
> 
> "Watch your TV shows anywhere.
> 
> TiVo BOLT now lets you watch TV and recorded shows right on your mobile and tablet devices. Watch TV in another room or download your recordings and take them with you. Catch up on your recorded shows while you wait for your flight at the airport, or let the kids watch their favorites on that long road trip. The TiVo app gives you all this mobility, and at no extra cost to you."
> 
> That doesn't say anything about streaming outside the house.
> 
> ~meg


It was previously promised in the marketing materials that is was a feature that would be enabled in an upcoming software update. Maybe they are backing out of that promise. Not happy about it.


----------



## MegW

SolomonJ said:


> It was previously promised in the marketing materials that is was a feature that would be enabled in an upcoming software update. Maybe they are backing out of that promise. Not happy about it.


I'm not happy either, as I was told over the phone by a sales associate that OoH streaming would be available in a software update. Sigh. Even more annoying, I also have a TiVo Stream and it *will not* stream programs from the Bolt, it believes the Bolt is another streaming device.


----------



## aaronwt

MegW said:


> I'm not happy either, as I was told over the phone by a sales associate that OoH streaming would be available in a software update. Sigh. Even more annoying, I also have a TiVo Stream and it *will not* stream programs from the Bolt, it believes the Bolt is another streaming device.


But did the CSR say which software update would include OOH streaming?

At one point the stream would work with Bolt programs. But this was a while ago. I think it was back when the Bolt would only stream one program internally. Because I was able to have multiple concurrent streams from the Bolt, but the rest were going through the Stream in my Roamio Pro.


----------



## MegW

aaronwt said:


> But did the CSR say which software update would include OOH streaming?
> 
> At one point the stream would work with Bolt programs. But this was a while ago. I think it was back when the Bolt would only stream one program internally. Because I was able to have multiple concurrent streams from the Bolt, but the rest were going through the Stream in my Roamio Pro.


No, he didn't say which one, he sort of implied it would be soon.


----------



## sluciani

MegW said:


> No, he didn't say which one, he sort of implied it would be soon.


Ya. I remember speaking to a tech CSR in Feb who thought Bolt OOH would be available in March. Guess it's not a simple switch flip!


----------



## Steve

sluciani said:


> Ya. I remember speaking to a tech CSR in Feb who thought Bolt OOH would be available in March. Guess it's not a simple switch flip!


And Dan spotted this March estimate, from a survey page on tivo.com:










http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10812934#post10812934


----------



## SolomonJ

Any new updates on this?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Not available yet.


----------



## gamo62

I wouldn't be surprised if they were testing the new IOS and Android TiVo app that does do OOH.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Apparently a new release has started coming out, RC12.

The software release page says it has Bolt in-home premium sideloading, but not OOH.

https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor...ial_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


----------



## rainwater

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Apparently a new release has started coming out, RC12.
> 
> The software release page says it has Bolt in-home premium sideloading, but not OOH.
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor...ial_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


Premium sideloading was listed before this new update. They haven't updated the notes as far as I can tell.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

My bad. Premium sideloading didn't actually work for me on RC4 which is where my confusion might be from.


----------



## Steve

BigJimOutlaw said:


> My bad. Premium sideloading didn't actually work for me on RC4 which is where my confusion might be from.


It's working with RC12, from what I can see. I just recorded a snippet of _Blue Streak_, airing on STZENHD, and I was able to download it to my iPhone.


----------



## Robbo1

Premium sideloading works now for me as well after Rc12 downloaded.


----------



## Riblet2000

Not directly related to the Bolt firmware update but here's a data point: Using a cheap ($53) VPN router at the Bolt I am able to stream to my Windows 10 laptop via the online.tivo website using the built-in VPN "dialer" in Win10, which pulls an IP address off the network that the Bolt is on 1100 miles away. That means the functionality is there but TiVo has chosen to not allow it to work outside of the local subnet.

Make of that what you want.


----------



## Steve

Riblet2000 said:


> Not directly related to the Bolt firmware update but here's a data point: Using a cheap ($53) VPN router at the Bolt I am able to stream to my Windows 10 laptop via the online.tivo website using the built-in VPN "dialer" in Win10, which pulls an IP address off the network that the Bolt is on 1100 miles away. That means the functionality is there but TiVo has chosen to not allow it to work outside of the local subnet.


Your VPN router virtually extended your home network outside your home, so I would have been surprised if streaming to your PC _didn't _work.

I don't have a Roamio or a Stream, but I assume when Bolt OOH is ready, I'll see ports opened up in my router, via UPnP.

That said, I'd be curious if anyone with a Stream or Roamio knows which of their router ports do get opened, to allow OOH streaming?


----------



## rainwater

Steve said:


> I don't have a Roamio or a Stream, but I assume when Bolt OOH is ready, I'll see ports opened up in my router, via UPnP.


I doubt that will happen until you enable OOH streaming from the mobile app itself. Of course you can't enable it yet since there is no support so we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Steve

rainwater said:


> I doubt that will happen until you enable OOH streaming from the mobile app itself.


Yup. with each new release of software, I reset the iOS app, hoping that setting up streaming fresh will trigger a Bolt UPnP request. No luck, yet.


----------



## TonyD79

Today I noticed a different error when I tried to stream OOH from my bolt. It used to say the bolt did not support OOH streaming. Today, it told me the app version on my iPhone didn't support it. 

Hmm.


----------



## Steve

TonyD79 said:


> Today I noticed a different error when I tried to stream OOH from my bolt. It used to say the bolt did not support OOH streaming. Today, it told me the app version on my iPhone didn't support it.


That is interesting!

I just double-checked. I'm still seeing the old "DVR Unable to Stream" message. App is v3.7(8876310


----------



## wgameplaya

Steve said:


> That is interesting!
> 
> I just double-checked. I'm still seeing the old "DVR Unable to Stream" message. App is v3.7(8876310


oh --- i've got the same message "this version of the sotware..."

sounds like it's comin soon


----------



## Steve

If I clear and delete the TiVo iOS app and set-up streaming on my main Bolt, which is ethernet and MoCA connected, I get the "DVR unable to stream message". If I clear and delete the iOS app and set up streaming on the second Bolt, which is only connected MoCA, I get the "this version of software..." message.

Both configs stream fine on the LAN.


----------



## rainwater

TonyD79 said:


> Today I noticed a different error when I tried to stream OOH from my bolt. It used to say the bolt did not support OOH streaming. Today, it told me the app version on my iPhone didn't support it.
> 
> Hmm.


Do you have another stream device? It seems like that message is one I've seen when I try to use OOH using my Roamio Pro as the stream device and my Bolt as the device I'm streaming from. I still don't see why TiVo disables OOH streaming from a Bolt when using a Roamio stream.


----------



## TonyD79

rainwater said:


> Do you have another stream device? It seems like that message is one I've seen when I try to use OOH using my Roamio Pro as the stream device and my Bolt as the device I'm streaming from. I still don't see why TiVo disables OOH streaming from a Bolt when using a Roamio stream.


No. Only the bolt.


----------



## TonyD79

TiVo just tweeted that mobile devices can now view bolt programming.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735949497663119362
The link says that it is now available.

My iPhone app still says no.


----------



## aaronwt

TonyD79 said:


> TiVo just tweeted that mobile devices can now view bolt programming.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735949497663119362
> The link says that it is now available.
> 
> My iPhone app still says no.


Not working yet with my Android app either.


----------



## TonyD79

aaronwt said:


> Not working yet with my Android app either.


Worse, my app is crashing. I am betting on an update very soon.


----------



## Steve

Crashing here also, but was working fine in-home earlier today. I wonder if there's an issue on TiVo's side?


----------



## TonyD79

Im thinking the data stream has changed and the app can't handle it.


ETA: it is working again after I connected at home.


----------



## Steve

TonyD79 said:


> Im thinking the data stream has changed and the app can't handle it.
> 
> ETA: it is working again after I connected at home.


From home, I couldn't even get the app to run. Re-installed it twice on a 6s+ and a Mini 2. I could log in, but it crashed on start-up afterwards.

It's running now, but no OOH.


----------



## rainwater

TonyD79 said:


> TiVo just tweeted that mobile devices can now view bolt programming.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735949497663119362
> The link says that it is now available.
> 
> My iPhone app still says no.


That link doesn't say that. TiVo has tweeted and posted on their website similar wording since the Bolt was released. They say you can "watch" anywhere. They don't say stream anywhere. There is a difference. Why TiVo keeps teasing and confusing users with this wording is anyone's guess.


----------



## Steve

It's funny our TiVo apps on different devices were crashing at the same time yesterday, tho. Assuming there's a TiVo authentication server, I wonder if it was getting pounded, as a result of that tweet?


----------



## SolomonJ

New TiVo iOS app update today. Has anyone tried to see if OOH streaming finally works on Bolts?


----------



## Steve

SolomonJ said:


> New TiVo iOS app update today. Has anyone tried to see if OOH streaming finally works on Bolts?


Just installed it on my 6s+. No luck. 

I did reset the app before I tried, in order to re-run streaming set-up, but there were no new ports being forwarded on my router after.

*Edited to add:* Deleted and completely re-installed the app. Still no love.


----------



## Robbo1

Just downloaded the new iOS app. Still get the "Streaming Not Supported - the version of software on this streaming device does not support out-of-home streaming" message.

I think the "this streaming device" in the message refers to my Bolt, not the iPhone.


----------



## SolomonJ

Steve said:


> Just installed it on my 6s+. No luck.
> 
> I did reset the app before I tried, in order to re-run streaming set-up, but there were no new ports being forwarded on my router after.
> 
> *Edited to add:* Deleted and completely re-installed the app. Still no love.


Thanks! I'm really getting ticked now. TiVo regret...


----------



## Steve

SolomonJ said:


> Thanks! I'm really getting ticked now. TiVo regret...


On the plus side, the app's volume slider is back... now that I've re-trained myself to live without it. D'oh!


----------



## Steve

Can anyone with Roamio OOH working tell me which ports are being forwarded in your router? I'm thinking Bolt might use the same ports, and I'd like to configure them manually, as a test.


----------



## rainwater

Steve said:


> Can anyone with Roamio OOH working tell me which ports are being forwarded in your router? I'm thinking Bolt might use the same ports, and I'd like to configure them manually, as a test.


The Bolt streams totally different than the Roamio. The Roamio basically has a stream inside of the Roamio whereas the Bolt is built into the broadcom chipset. So it is hard to say if it will use the same ports or not. It certainly works totally different (and can only stream from the Bolt itself unlike the Roamio).


----------



## gamo62

Well, I received a TiVo app update today on IOS, but I, like others am still unable to either stream or download via the Bolt running 20.6.1 OOH. The Roamio streams and downloads OOH fine. What is this "Watch anywhere in the world crap?" Maybe, if you download your shows to your device while in-home and watch them overseas. This is a joke.


----------



## Steve

rainwater said:


> The Bolt streams totally different than the Roamio. The Roamio basically has a stream inside of the Roamio whereas the Bolt is built into the broadcom chipset. So it is hard to say if it will use the same ports or not. It certainly works totally different (and can only stream from the Bolt itself unlike the Roamio).


When it comes to how the different TiVo devices _prepare _the stream, I agree we may be comparing Fords to Chevys. I was just assuming they'd both use the same route directions to deliver the stream to the same mobile clients.

That said, I tried parking my Bolt in my router's DMZ, to expose all it's ports to the internet. No dice. The new client still reports "no OOH support for my TiVo DVR", so it appears blocked ports are not what's holding things up.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Apparently RC14 is rolling. The software page now indicates Bolt OOH.

https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor...ial_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


----------



## aaronwt

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Apparently RC14 is rolling. The software page now indicates Bolt OOH.
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/SupportPortalArticleViewPage?artURL=/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


I see that page also says that Android TiVo app 3.2 is required for OOH. I am on version 3.1 on my tablets and cell phone.

Edit: I guess the Google play store page was wrong. it said v3.1 but I see v3.2 on my cell phone.


----------



## Steve

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Apparently RC14 is rolling. The software page now indicates Bolt OOH.
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor...ial_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


Thanks for the heads-up, Jim! 👍


----------



## Steve

Will we have to re-enter our TSN's on the priority update page to get it? Asking because that page is redirecting, ATM.


----------



## SolomonJ

I have the same question. I was on the 20.6.1 priority update list. Received the last two release candidates at launch. Not getting this one though.


----------



## TonyD79

Has anyone received the new version yet?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

A couple people in the Roamio threads got it.


----------



## SolomonJ

Wonderful, TiVo. Bolt users wait forever for this, it's the only update in this version, and non-Bolt devices are getting it and it still isn't available to my Bolt because of your vastly outdated model for distributing updates? Seriously?


----------



## Steve

Could be the Roamio folks who got it already were beta testers and on a different priority list. IIRC, the last couple of Bolt software updates I received were delivered on Monday afternoons. As a result, I'm not expecting RC14 before then.

I'd love to be surprised, tho!


----------



## kenny113

I just talked to TiVO support. They said that they're not sure why the announcement was made on the blog yesterday, because OoH requires RC14 and that it has been finalized, but hasn't rolled out yet. He had no ETA on when to expect it. I was enrolled for priority releases as well and am currently on RC12.


----------



## global_dev

in my ios tivo app, i see this ooh streaming menu but cant select, it checks and then unchecks


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> Can anyone with Roamio OOH working tell me which ports are being forwarded in your router? I'm thinking Bolt might use the same ports, and I'd like to configure them manually, as a test.


Shame on me for not reading through the Stream threads sooner. A friend pointed out to me that Stream and Roamio currently stream by proxying. My experience with other streaming solutions always involved port forwarding, so I just assumed the Bolt would be the same.

Not sure I'm a fan of this conceptually, but I guess it works.  I wonder if they do it this way to make customer support easier, since UPnP doesn't always work and some customers aren't able or willing to go into their routers and forward ports manually?


----------



## thyname

I got the new software on my Bolt but OOH stream does not work on my iPhone 6. Made sure that I had the latest version of the app too









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve

thyname said:


> I got the new software on my Bolt [...]


Do you know when your box got it? Still nothing here on either of my Bolts.



> [...] but OOH stream does not work on my iPhone 6. Made sure that I had the latest version of the app too


Wifi or cellular?


----------



## thyname

Cellular. Wait! OOH is not supposed to work with cellular?

I don't know when I got it. I checked it yesterday after reading forums, and I had it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve

thyname said:


> Cellular. Wait! OOH is not supposed to work with cellular?


Apparently not. 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10899155#post10899155


----------



## Steve

thyname said:


> Cellular. Wait! OOH is not supposed to work with cellular?


I notice over in the Stream threads that some folks have had success downloading to their iPhones while on cellular, and starting playback immediately.

There are also reports of Wifi tethering iPads, to get around the cellular limitation.

Hopefully the Bolt will support both work-arounds.


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> IIRC, the last couple of Bolt software updates I received were delivered on Monday afternoons.


Nothing today, so far.


----------



## aaronwt

Steve said:


> Apparently not.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10899155#post10899155


OOH works over cellular with the Roamio. So I would expect it to work eventually from the Bolt, once OOH is enabled.


----------



## Steve

aaronwt said:


> OOH works over cellular with the Roamio. So I would expect it to work eventually from the Bolt, once OOH is enabled.


For iOS or Android? I'm all iOS here.


----------



## dexion11

Ok I got rc14 today. With my droid phone I can stream cellular. Some stuff will work some will not. I assume it's a copyright thing. For instance a 1950s movie on TCM will not stream ooh but will in home and will let me download in home. Predators from FXM would stream on cell. So it's hit or miss based on some nebulous requirements. I noticed for the droid any time it switched from wifi or cell or back ooh stopped working. I have to force close the app and then change state to what I'm going to use and then restart the app. If you change state to wifi from cell it appears to still use cell so be careful and force close. 

Ok so it appears to be automatic quality. Even with two bars on the cell I did about 1GB per hour. So that's 2GB per movie. Does anyone see a way to get it to use low quality? There is a bar at the bottom that says low quality?, download instead with a button to download. But I get four of five stars,in quality. I'd like to make it around 1Gb per two hours if possible..


----------



## aaronwt

Steve said:


> For iOS or Android? I'm all iOS here.


Android.

I guess my Bolt in this room must have downloaded the RC14 update tonight. I just saw a pending restart listed so I rebooted it.

EDIT: Yes. I can now stream from my Bolt over a cellular connection with my Android Galaxy S6.


----------



## Steve

Got it overnight as well on Bolt #1. Downloading it to my other Bolt as we speak.


----------



## Steve

aaronwt said:


> EDIT: Yes. I can now stream from my Bolt over a cellular connection with my Android Galaxy S6.


Just tried streaming to my iPhone over cellular and no go. I am able to download and watch, tho. Had to wait about a minute before I could start playback.

Also, while the iOS app "streaming set-up" offered me the ability to set-up streaming on either of my Bolts, I could not successfully set up a Bolt if it wasn't also the app's "selected TiVo Box".


----------



## SolomonJ

It works! Finally!


----------



## Steve

Besides testing iOS downloading over cellular, I tethered my wifi-only Mini2 to my iPhone and OOH works fine as well.


----------



## Robbo1

Got RC14 this AM and went into settings on the iOS app on my Ipad and re-setup streaming (clicking to allow OOH).

My results-- 

OOH wi-fi: can stream and download non-premium content only (unfortunately Cablevision/Optimum marks just about everything but the broadcast networks as premium)

OOH cellular: no streaming, can download non-premium content. Can start watching after about 5% has downloaded

in home wi-fi: can stream everything, can download non-premium, can premium sideload (copy and delete from Bolt) other recordings.


----------



## PdX

Got RC14 on my Bolt. Cannot stream over cellular on iOS. I can download my shows over cellular, but no streaming.


----------



## aaronwt

Streaming over cellular is working from both my Bolts on my Android phone. I've been testing it out here at work. For the quality I've only seen five dots lit green. What kind of connection do you need to have all seven dots green?

EDIT: I see the same shows that are restricted from me transferring between TiVos are also restricted from me streaming OOH. So on FiOS all the Fox owned channels(like Nat Geo, FX etc.) and then HBO and Cinemax.


----------



## Steve

aaronwt said:


> I see the same shows that are restricted from me transferring between TiVos are also restricted from me streaming OOH. So on FiOS all the Fox owned channels(like Nat Geo, FX etc.) and then HBO and Cinemax.


Noticed the same thing. The only fly in the ointment, IMHO. Otherwise, I'm pleasantly surprised how well cellular downloading and playback works as a 'plan B' for my iPhone.


----------



## jcthorne

I find it also cannot stream any videos pushed to the tivo by pyTivo. They stream fine to a mini and other tivos, but not to the app.

Has anyone gotten the streaming to work on an Amazon Fire device?


----------



## Steve

jcthorne said:


> Has anyone gotten the streaming to work on an Amazon Fire device?


I tested it on a Fire Stick a while ago, on 20.5.9, IIRC. Worked fine.


----------



## Steve

Bolt download time is fine, IMO, at about 2x real time. That said, the iOS download time _estimates _ appear to be way off. They may be accurate for a stand-alone Roamio or Stream, but not for the Bolt.

E.g., I'm on my home network, and my 6s+ is estimating 5 minutes for the _Late Show_ at "basic" quality. 5 minutes in, only 20% is downloaded with an estimated 20 minutes to go.

Also, the estimated times at different qualities aren't right, relative to each other. The app is predicting 17 minutes at Best quality and 5 minutes at Basic quality. No way will there be more than a 3x difference in timing for the _Late Show_. Probably more like 30 minutes vs 25 minutes.


----------



## Robbo1

My understanding is that the iOS download time is pretty quick, its the re-encode time that takes so long.


----------



## Steve

Robbo1 said:


> My understanding is that the iOS download time is pretty quick, its the re-encode time that takes so long.


I'm not aware you can download without also transcoding, tho. If so, then isn't the "estimated download time" really code for "estimated time to convert and transfer"?


----------



## global_dev

PdX said:


> Got RC14 on my Bolt. Cannot stream over cellular on iOS. I can download my shows over cellular, but no streaming.


same with me, however i had no idea you had to redo the streaming setup to check that box.


----------



## beyondthetech

Pretty stupid that they prohibit streaming over cellular. What if people have large or unlimited data allotments? Just put a warning. We know it does work over cellular if you tether two cellular iOS devices together, so it's not a network limitation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79

More than likely they are having issues with quality rather than worrying about your data plan. It doesn't take a software genius to warn you when you open the stream that you are using data.


----------



## Steve

I think it was Dan who mentioned elsewhere that Apple imposes some strict performance requirements for iOS streaming over cellular that TiVO may be either unable, unwilling or still planning to implement.

As I posted earlier, cellular downloading to the iPhone and watching shortly after the download begins isn't a bad work-around. Or if you have an iPad, wifi tethering it to your phone seems to work as well.


----------



## rainwater

TonyD79 said:


> More than likely they are having issues with quality rather than worrying about your data plan. It doesn't take a software genius to warn you when you open the stream that you are using data.


Apple requires apps streaming over cellular to support certain variable bitrates. It is likely the Bolt doesn't yet support those bitrates (especially considering original Stream was never really good at adjusting bitrates on the fly either because of the limitations of the software).


----------



## TonyD79

rainwater said:


> Apple requires apps streaming over cellular to support certain variable bitrates. It is likely the Bolt doesn't yet support those bitrates (especially considering original Stream was never really good at adjusting bitrates on the fly either because of the limitations of the software).


It all adds up to me.


----------



## xxsj

I can stream over cellular as long as my home VPN is enabled, without having to pre-download, etc. I just click "Watch Now":










*Note:* This did not work for premium networks (Is that expected?)


----------



## SolomonJ

xxsj said:


> I can stream over cellular as long as my home VPN is enabled, without having to pre-download, etc. I just click "Watch Now":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note:* This did not work for premium networks (Is that expected?)


Yea, premiums, anything with the copyright flag on from your cable company, won't stream OOH.


----------



## Steve

xxsj said:


> I can stream over cellular as long as my home VPN is enabled, without having to pre-download, etc. I just click "Watch Now":
> 
> *Note:* This did not work for premium networks (Is that expected?)


I guess the app rejects premiums if it senses cellular vs wifi, even if you're not going through the TiVo proxy server?


----------



## gbshuler

iPhone 6S Plus running iOS 9.3.2, AT&T LTE
Charter Spectrum
TiVo iOS App 3.7.2 (reinstalled just now)
TiVo BOLT 1GB running RC14

Disconnected from WiFi

On my TiVo iOS app I go to Settings -> Setup

_Checking for Streaming Devices

We found more than one streaming device on this network. Tap the device to set up._
[presented choices of my Roamio Pro or my BOLT running RC14]

Select the BOLT.

Problem Streaming
_There was a problem connecting to your streaming device. *Make sure you have already set up out-of-home streaming while connected to your home network*. If you have, there may be a problem with your current network. Please try again later._

Is there somewhere in my BOLT settings that I need to do something? I cannot find anything.

Thanks


----------



## Steve

[email protected] said:


> iPhone 6S Plus running iOS 9.3.2, AT&T LTE
> Charter Spectrum
> TiVo iOS App 3.7.2 (reinstalled just now)
> TiVo BOLT 1GB running RC14
> 
> Disconnected from WiFi


You need to be connected to your home wifi to set up streaming for the first time.


----------



## gbshuler

Steve said:


> You need to be connected to your home wifi to set up streaming for the first time.


_
Make sure you have already set up out-of-home streaming while connected to your home network_

That is what the problem is for me. I am connected to my home network. My TiVo iOS app says I need to "set up out of home streaming" on my home network. How do I do that? I don't see a menu on my BOLT. Help me please if you see the option on your BOLT. Thanks


----------



## Steve

[email protected] said:


> _
> Make sure you have already set up out-of-home streaming while connected to your home network_
> 
> That is what the problem is for me. I am connected to my home network. My TiVo iOS app says I need to "set up out of home streaming" on my home network. How do I do that? I don't see a menu on my BOLT. Help me please if you see the option on your BOLT. Thanks


You set up streaming on the iOS device, not the Bolt, and it needs to be connected to your home wifi while you're doing that.

On the iOS app, go to "more, settings, streaming setup".


----------

